# Canning Supplies



## bcollier18 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm sure this has been addressed at some point but here we go.

DW is looking to start canning the harvest this year, she never really did any of this growing up. Wondering the if there are any good(Cheap) supplier of canning supplies, Jars, pressure cookers, whatever is needed to get started. I also have little/no experience.

Thanks in advance for any help, advise.

Thanks


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Are you looking to start with water bath canning or pressure canning? Or do you want to do both?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Shipping is a killer on jars, so they are best purchased locally. 

You can order from ACE hardware, and they will ship free to a local store. Also, check you local Walmart AFTER canning season. They often discount stuff....and they stick it in odd places, so ask.

Lids, I haven't found anyone that beats http://www.goodmans.net/ They also carry a lot of other canning stuff, including jars, but again, the shipping on jars is high.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Post notices on bulletin boards in grocery stores, farm stores, senior citizen centers, etc.

Watch for yard sales, estate sale and auctions that offer canning supplies. I have a friend that came across a nearly new All American canner for less than $20! I frequently see canning jars going for $1-2 per doz.

I suspect that there are thousands of canning jars, canners, etc. just collecting dust in garages, basements, attics, etc. where former canners stored them when they quit canning. Family members that don't can will be happy to have an outlet for them 

And if you are fortunate to have an Amish store in your area, that's where I purchase my no-name lids in a huge kraft paper tube for a decent savings.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Make sure you look for a canner not a cooker. The canners are bigger.

Put the word out at work, with friends and family that you're looking for jars.

I also get jars through KMart. They often have them on sale for 20% off and even without that they seem to have the best online prices. They also offer free shipping on orders of $59.

I've been able to get canners at yard sales, auctions, junk stores and one from ebay.

I also get my lids by the sleeve at the Amish store. They have the best price and the price on their jars isn't bad either.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Where we live, Walmart prices are not horrible on jars and lids. I can usually find better prices at Amish stores, but if that's not a choice I go to Walmart. If she's serious about doing this, you can get a pressure canner from the start and use it without the lid as a water bath canner. Then you only need one purchased. 
Just remember, pressure canners are more expensive than water bath canners so if you're going to spend money you want to make sure that it's worth it. If you want to do meat, corn, green beans, pumpkin, Soup, Broth etc you will need a pressure canner. If you only want to do jam, peaches, applesauce, pears, pickles, Tomatoes etc, you can get away with only having a water bath canner. Do some research on what foods you want to can or ask on here. People here will know whether it needs to be pressure canned or water bath canned.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

An all American 941 is a pressure canner work horse and people love them. You can get one on amazon for about $200 which is a good price. If you can wait, they run specials sometimes and you can save $20 or so.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

You can buy a 22 qt. Mirro with weights (no gauge) and free shipping at Amazon or Walmart online. That's the best deal I know of right now for a new canner. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mirro-22-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Cooker-Canner/16817998


----------



## bcollier18 (Nov 23, 2014)

sniper69 said:


> Are you looking to start with water bath canning or pressure canning? Or do you want to do both?


Not Sure, probably just a water bath but it depends on what kind of gear we can find and the price


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

That's where many of us started, bcollier18, and I think it's a great place. You'll be able to can tomatoes, tomato sauce, tomato juice, barbecue sauce, pickles of all kinds, apples, pears, peaches, etc., fruit butters, jams and jellies!

After you see how wonderful it is to have all of those things in your pantry, you'll both be itchin' to get a pressure canner so you can try your hand at green beans, corn, chicken, beef, fish, spaghetti sauce, beans of all kinds, etc., etc., etc.

And I nearly forgot soups and stews!

Better be stocking up on jars


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

bcollier18 said:


> Not Sure, probably just a water bath but it depends on what kind of gear we can find and the price


bcollier - Water bath canning is a good place to start and a good way to get "comfortable" with canning. Knowing where things came from, the ingredients in the jar, etc - is icing on the cake. Plus, to me, it tastes better than store bought. 

Walmart is a good place to get a water bath canner and the price is affordable. For jars, I try to buy extras at the end of canning season or when I see them on sale or clearance. Sometimes there might be a coupon in the Sunday paper for lids or jars around the beginning of summer canning season (there was last year for ball jars and lids).


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

watch for Ace 50% coupons...good price.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

I hate to say it-Walmart.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

You actually don't need to buy a water bath canner. A large pot with a lid will work as long as you can get the water high enough to cover the jars properly. If your pot doesn't have a rack you can put small jar rings on the bottom to keep the jars elevated. I use my pressure canner without the weight and just setting the lid on without locking it to WB can.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I kept great produce records last year but failed to note when jars went on sale  I feel like the best deal I saw was when Meijer had a BOGO free but it wasn't advertised. I usually only go to one store a week and rotate through them but I hate to miss the sale (need LOTS more jars). Any suggestions? I wish I had friends locally so we could all be on alert!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Vickivail98 said:


> I kept great produce records last year but failed to note when jars went on sale  I feel like the best deal I saw was when Meijer had a BOGO free but it wasn't advertised. I usually only go to one store a week and rotate through them but I hate to miss the sale (need LOTS more jars). Any suggestions? I wish I had friends locally so we could all be on alert!


I went to kmart a few days ago and they had the jars BOGO.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

